
Reproducible Machine Learning with Jupyter and Quilt - gk1
https://blog.dominodatalab.com/reproducible-machine-learning-with-jupyter-and-quilt/?r=1
======
PaulHoule
I would just be a little more confident that it's for real if they had a data
set that wasn't iris, mnist, or titanic.

